# Mad River fishing



## Aurileus Ronn

What’s in mad river


----------



## crappie4me




----------



## afishinfool01

Aurileus Ronn said:


> What in mad river


Water..sorry couldnt help it.

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

crappie4me said:


>



Who dis is? Carp in mad


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Carp in mad


 Sure sounds like my kinda place !
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Aaron2012

Saugeye Tom said:


> Who dis is? Carp in mad


Rocks too.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## stonen12

Black crappie


----------



## 9Left




----------



## Flannel_Carp

A bunch of suckers


----------



## garhtr

If it had some W/bss to go with the carp and sucker population it would be called Heaven--- of course some chubs would just be frosting on the cake 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## stonen12

The carp and suckers spook real easy cause of all the pressure on that river, I’d just stay off it honestly, lots of people tubing and boating down it too. They never pay no mind to the fisher man either.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Funny stuff Alot of chubs


----------



## garhtr

stonen12 said:


> I’d just stay off it honestly,


 A lot of people tell me that 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## jeffro

Ohio record smallmouth bass of 7 pounds, 8 ounces, which measured 24 1/2 inches and was caught in the Mad River in Dayton in 1941.It was beat in 93 I think in lake Erie.
Sorry,nothing but the facts.There is some dandy carp in the Mad.


----------



## stonen12

> A lot of people tell me that
> Good luck and good fishing


I’ve never had some one tell me it but looks I get walking down the river with a spinning rod says it all.


----------



## 9Left

stonen12 said:


> I’ve never had some one tell me it but looks I get walking down the river with a spinning rod says it all.


Lol...Stay below 70 and ya won't get those looks


----------



## gwill1451

Speaking of the Mad...went to there the other day at lunch and caught 4 saugeye and 3 bass all within 25 mins on 3" swimbaits. Bass were small, but saugeye were all over 16".


----------



## Ol'Bassman

Aurileus Ronn said:


> What’s in mad river


 First trip and first Brown trout caught a few years ago. 8 lbs and the prettiest fresh water fish I ever caught. Cotton Cordell blue gay blade in the ripples.


----------



## 9Left

Gwill1451....Those my friend, are walleye. They usually come out of CJ Brown and down Buck Creek in to the Mad River


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lies . All lies


9Left said:


> Gwill1451....Those my friend, are walleye. They usually come out of CJ Brown and down Buck Creek in to the Mad River


----------



## garhtr

9Left said:


> Lol...Stay below 70 and ya won't get those looks


Is this a "shot" at me and my fellow fly-fishermen 
You should see the looks a guy carrying a spinner gets on the upper Mad 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## stonen12

garhtr said:


> Is this a "shot" at me and my fellow fly-fishermen
> You should see the looks a guy carrying a spinner gets on the upper Mad
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


 That’s the looks I’m talking about! I only fish upper mad and most the guys out there shoot me looks that could kill! I occasionally run into a fella interested in how I’m doing and what not.


----------



## garhtr

stonen12 said:


> That’s the looks I’m talking about


 I get that look also,  normally from guys carrying $500 rods and looking like they just stepped out of a Orvis catalog, of course while fishing I often resemble the homeless in my 10 year old "lucky shirt", tattered shorts, ragged hat and worn- out hightops  not to mention my valuable $29 rod and reel combo.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## 9Left

Haha!! I wish I could describe the looks I got when I was stationed in Connecticut in my navy years...There were a few small rivers in Connecticut that we're actually stocked with salmon in the fall… And I would catch them on my spinning gear… The fly guys would call us "sandbum fisherman" They would look at you with pure disgust, like you had no right to have a fishing license. Lol!

And no, that is not a " shot" at ya....I have seen a spinning rod in your hand on a few occasions garhtr....so I guess you're an OK guy… LOL


----------



## Saugeye Tom

9Left said:


> Haha!! I wish I could describe the looks I got when I was stationed in Connecticut in my navy years...There were a few small rivers in Connecticut that we're actually stocked with salmon in the fall… And I would catch them on my spinning gear… The fly guys would call us "sandbum fisherman" They would look at you with pure disgust, like you had no right to have a fishing license. Lol!
> 
> And no, that is not a " shot" at ya....I have seen a spinning rod in your hand on a few occasions garhtr....so I guess you're an OK guy… LOL


he hides when hes spinning purist


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> he hides when hes spinning purist


It is a little embarrassing but Lets be honest, I'm hiding "All The Time"  
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## N8ive

stonen12 said:


> I’ve never had some one tell me it but looks I get walking down the river with a spinning rod says it all.


I fish the Mad heavy, don't fly fish ... and ignore the looks. One day, I stopped at a favorite spot and all members of An Ohio State University's summer fly fishing class was all over the area I were wanting to spin-cast trout fish ... and they weren't doing catching that many. I asked permission to fish around them and within 30 minutes had caught around 5. I'm not too worried about the looks I get from fly fishers when I'm catching ... bummer for them.


----------



## N8ive

garhtr said:


> Is this a "shot" at me and my fellow fly-fishermen
> You should see the looks a guy carrying a spinner gets on the upper Mad
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


Just a heads up ... I spincast with live bait and my favorite spots are West Liberty + or - a mile or two. While you're starin', I'll be catchin'!


----------



## hgbjr

If they stare at me like that, I'd just flash my wedding band and tell'em sorry guy's I'm taken and don't fish that pond.


----------



## Jofomo

Ol'Bassman said:


> First trip and first Brown trout caught a few years ago. 8 lbs and the prettiest fresh water fish I ever caught. Cotton Cordell blue gay blade in the ripples.
> View attachment 318223


THAT'S what I was looking for when I tapped this link. I know it's an old post but great fish and thanks for the lure info.


----------



## G-Patt

I'm curious what kind of looks would you get using the four-letter word: b-a-i-t?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

G-Patt said:


> I'm curious what kind of looks would you get using the four-letter word: b-a-i-t?


live chubs 3 to 4 inches


----------



## tinguppy

Saugeye Tom said:


> live chubs 3 to 4 inches


Bass or crappie minnows


----------



## Saugeye Tom

tinguppy said:


> Bass or crappie minnows


catch chubs outa the river .....find a deep hole and fish em around structure.


----------

